

Facebook “Likes” Accurately Predict Hospital Mortality Rates - jmedwards
http://www.fastcodesign.com/1672101/facebook-likes-accurately-predict-hospital-mortality-rates

======
pg
I can't believe the paper has no scatterplot. Maybe the Internet can help.
Anyone want to make one?

~~~
graphene
<http://imgur.com/33mYSic>

This is from the paper's table 1, not having done any of the statistical
analysis to get rid of the confounding factors (age of facebook page, size of
hospital, etc).

~~~
pg
Thanks! The trend is not exactly conspicuous.

~~~
graphene
to say the least..

When plotted on a linear "likes" scale, the point with the most likes stands
out more, and would probably cause the linear fit to have a negative trend,
because its mortality rate is well below average.

However, I don't really think it's justified to draw conclusions from this
either way without taking into account even hospital size and fb page age.

